# Lessons



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I like to just get them feeling safe first. Lots of walking, do shapes around cones.
Figure eight
Clovers
Serpentines

Have them walk over poles, over a "bridge", stop at a specific marker
Teach them to use legs to steer (left hand with right leg) 
Teach them to stop, back up, change direction.

You could play Simon says. it's a fun way for them to practice their aides. I do it with my sister all the time.


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Some game things: 
Egg and spoon (not a real egg at first!)
Simon Says
Redlight Greenlight
Poles & Flag- pick up a flag off of a barrel and weave through cones, then drop the flag in a bucket at the other end
Jump Position Quiz- tell them to stop at a certain point and go up into jump position. Ask them a question or tell them to make up a math problem or something and solve it. They sit down when they answer it.
Yoga- ask your students to lean down and touch their toes, stand in the stirrups with a hand on their helmet, that sort of thing.

Are your students english or western?
To keep them focused and make sure they are retaining information, ask them questions periodically and predict what will happen in their next lesson, goals, etc.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

